# OEM Floor Mats from Dealer



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Just the front rubber mats? Have a set willing to sell from my '12 if you want to cancel amazon.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Check out Fitmycar.com

Based out of Australia, Fitmycar produces mats and liners for cars of all makes, models, and years. They try and match the OEM floor mats and use any factory installed retention system. The mats are offered in three different thicknesses and can be customized by using different color thread, edging, or carpet. They offer FREE SHIPPING even to the US. Fitmycar offers a 100 day satisfaction guarantee, and with three tiers of thickness there is a 6 month, 2 year, and 3 year warranty for each level.

I ordered my mats on 2/11/18 and received them on 3/2/18. Seeing as the mats are custom made as well as shipped from Australia, I knew I wasn't getting them in a couple days but the wait was well worth it. I went with a black mat, black edge, and black thread and they fit perfectly and the color matched better than I could've imagined. They are dimensionally identical to my OEM mats. I ordered the "executive" (tier II) thickness and it looks similar to the OEM carpet. They front mats clip into the pegs in the foot well and the rear ones just sit on top of the factory carpet. The mats do not have the cone shaped "nubs" to grip into the carpet but have a rough rubber backing. Since the front ones are held in by the pegs I wasn't worried about them. I don't think the back ones moved around more than the factory ones but they have a pretty snug fit as so it didn't change my opinion.

I'm a happy customer and highly recommend giving these guys a look if you're in the market. If I ordered new ones from GM it would have been around 120 USD after shipping. Fitmycar offered FREE SHIPPING from Australia via DHL, and the mats themselves were 99 USD, which is for all 4 mats. Fitmycar offered a 10% discount so my total was 89 USD.

Simply put in a pro/con list

PRO: 
* Fits perfectly 
* Looks Great
* Customizable at no extra cost
* different thicknesses (at different costs)
* Free Shipping
* Reasonable Price
* 100 Day Satisfaction Guarantee
* Wear through warranty

Con: (Why it shouldn't matter)
* Long time to receive product (It is customized and shipped for FREE from Australia, of course it will)
* Lack of "nubs" on the backing (Doesn't make a difference in my opinion)

So if you're someone who knows that the good things in life take a little more time and want to upgrade your floor mats, give Fitmycar a look. 

Here is their website: https://www.fitmycar.com/us/


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

After what happened to me on this exact subject (not in a Cruze) I'd think very carefully before using any non OEM mat not specifically designed to fit in your model year CRUZE. An OEM mat sold by an online dealer NOT for my model year almost killed me, jammed the accelerator. There are some really good aftermarket mats out there too! 

By the way OnTrac is incredible


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I think your dealership just forgot to place the order personally. Usually when I order parts from my dealership, they're there within a week at most ... sometimes 2 weeks if it's a "special order" part. May also want to try GMpartsdirect.com OR shopchevyparts.com Or maybe even going with some nice semi-custom Lloyd mats that you can order from several online auto parts stores like autoanything.com
Just some other options for you that will be OEM or Lloyd mats that are "custom fit" to your vehicle and will have the OEM style clips.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

spaycace said:


> Just some other options for you that will be OEM or Lloyd mats that are "custom fit" to your vehicle and will have the OEM style clips.


Hi there, 
We are an official vendor at cruzetalk. If you are looking for the OE-style rubber mats that will work with the factory retention devices, you should consider Lloyd mats as an option. 
2014 Chevy Cruze custom fit Lloyd floor mats at CARiD
Lloyd mats are flat and are made a little bigger, than OE mats to cover more floor area. They attach to the floor with OE retention devices and stay in place. 
Feel free to contact us directly if you need any help.


----------

